# Hawk Attack, Lost a Bird This Time -- Another Pigeon First



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

%[email protected]&!! Hawk!! ... another pigeon first, but not a good one.

Well... I knew something was up when I let 8 of my fliers out this morning and they weren't back in their usual 10 to 15 minutes... I guess there was a Cooper's in the neighborhood that I didn't see or they actually ranged a bit this morning and drug him back with them. Unfortunately, this time the Cooper's got one of my birds. I was in the kitchen and saw something drop down on the other side of the fence into the neighbor's yard and by the time I got out there he had already killed and ripped the breast out of my bird Squeak... AU 2005 ARPU 16203. I chased the Cooper's off... even followed him around the block scaring him out of more then one tree. He must have moved off a ways because then 5 of my remaining birds who were out trapped back in pretty quick, but that left two still out, Perch & Spot. I saw them from time to time over the next couple of hours, but I also saw the Cooper's still in the neighborhood... at one point, the Cooper's even came down and landed on my back fence, not 4 feet from the loft / traps! I'll tell you, if I lived out in the country side, Mr. Cooper's would have been introduced to Mr. Remington at that point... anyway... I'm glad I saw him do that, hate to think he may have trapped in! Anyway, chased him off a couple of more times and finally Perch trapped in and then Spot finally came back an hour or so after that... by this time I was standing watch in the back yard and when Spot came down and landed on the landing board I walked over slowly and closed up the landing board so he had no choice but to trap in.

Squeak was one of the first sqeakers hatched in my loft almost a year ago this time. I'll miss seeing her perched on the porch light in my loft, that was her spot. Anyway, I gathered her remains up after asking my neighbor to be let into her back yard and explaining what had happened. Poor Squeak.

Anyway, my fliers will be on lock-down for a couple of weeks now. 

Thing is... between the Albertson's a couple of blocks from my house in one direction and the tire shop a few blocks in the other, there is a fairly large feral population within a half mile... I guess ferals are more street-smart then my loft birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'm so sorry to hear*

about Squeak! What a traumatic experience!

I'm glad to hear the rest made the loft safely! 

I've only seen hawks around here a few times but one time, watched a group of feral pigeons go after Mr. Hawk! They won!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Squeak.

I guess you will have to keep them in, hopefully not too long, as their advantage is in their swiftness which they gain from excercise.

Geez....having the feral flock around the corner definitely flags your area.

I had a Cooper sitting on our telephone line, he looked lean and mean, as I ran out because of the loud scury my flock made flying back into the coop. They have a huge aviary protecting them, they just don't know it. Even my baby-dolls, the Satinettes flew in, they usually don't even realize the danger.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I lost a lot of pigeons killed by two [email protected]#$% rats this month  .....but as my grandpa say....

"they are animals (hawks, snakes, rats) and they will do exactly what they born to do"....

Sometimes we need to deal with this situations....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I recently saw my local Cooper's out in my back yard over a pigeon and ran outside. He took off and carried the bird to the next yard where I scared him enough that the pigeon got away and flew up to the tallest building around. As he flew, I was pretty sure it was one of mine. That evening, when he came in, I found out it was Bobo, whom I had treated for navel canker years before. Fortunately, there were only some punctures and none vital. I've been treating him with antibiotics since last Friday evening and he now seems none the worse for wear.

I got the number of and called a licensed, certified local hawk trapper to bring a trap over and I've been trying to catch the blankety-blank thing since Christmas day. So far no luck but it's only a matter of time. When I get 'im, I'm gonna' call the feller to come git' 'im raht' then 'afore I do sumptin' illegal. Bobo was dang lucky, but there're others that weren't an' I ain't known fer bein' too fergivvin'!

Pidgey


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Squeaks. I have lost two birds to hawks in the last few months. My husband wants to buy a couple of paint ball guns --which actually might be a good idea. The hawks could see the paintball coming and if he got hit (unlikely) it wouldn't hurt him--but would scare it! Now I use the "crazy lady with the megaphone" tactic--I have a megaphone that I turn up as loud as it can go and scream into it as I run toward the hawk--yesterday a big redtail landed right over my loft when I had a few of my younger birds out (I usually don't worry about the redtails too much--but it is winter and they are getting hungry and my young guys are inexperienced with the whole hawk thing) I went screaming with the megaphone and scared not only the hawk but one of my poor pigeons --and it fell off the roof! He landed in the snow and is fine--I better be more careful in the future. 
But it works for now.....


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

im sorry to hear that


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tim,

I'm very sorry for the loss of Squeaks. I have a Cooper's that visits my backyard every week or so, and she is totally brazen and unafraid. I wish my dogs would chase her off like they do the crows ..

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, my birds will be on lock-down for at least a couple of weeks and hopefully Mr. Cooper's will move on... but I'm thinking this is the same one that chased my birds about a month ago... so, I'm not really sure if hoping he'll move on is a good hope or not. When I do let them out again, I'll be watching more closely. I wish I had today. Hawks sure are really pretty and they're only doing what they do. Just like pigeons do what they do, but I do want him to go find his dinner elsewhere.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Poor Squeaks! I am so sorry that you had this terrifying experience, seeing a hawk take one of the birds you raised and cared for. You take such excellent care of your birds. Glad the others are safe!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Squeak, Zig, and I sure hope the little devil moves on too.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Poor Squeak. As much as I know this is about life, I still find it hard when a pigeon gets attacked. They're like kids to me now. I hate to see them get hurt or worse - get killed. I always check in on my feral flock at night - they sleep up on a store roof. Sometimes I see them turn to me and look out at me in the dark as if they realize that I'm looking out for them. It's kinda funny.

But I feel sorry for you losing your bird. They become a part of you after a while and it's hard to let go.

Why can't hawks just eat rocks? There's plenty of those around.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are lucky to have a "hawk trapper" in your area Pidgey. I hope you can catch the hawk too. However, if the hawk trapper releases him, even if far away, won't he come back???


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*Some good info on Hawks...*

... remember, its illegal to trap or shoot hawks without a permit.

http://hgic.clemson.edu/PDF/PCWDHAWKS_N_OWLS.pdf

http://www.pigeonplanet.com/hawk.html


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Mister Squeaks,

I guess not. The trapper plans on taking him about 50 miles away in the country. He also told me that Cooper's also go after Robins and other songbirds. That would explain why I haven't seen as many of them recently. I've really had enough of this guy. Anyhow, I'd encourage any of the rest of you that have problems like that to see if you can find a licensed trapper in your area.

Pidgey


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Dealing with cooper hawks is now something that will go on. They have made a good come back from the past reduced numbers. They hunt for food. And migrate to winter grounds. The faster birds can trap after flight they are safer. Around here coopers move in about mid october and stay until about mid march. in that time. If you fly the birds. you will most likely loose some. Unless they trap fast. Then you will still have to watch. Change up flying times. hold birds in for a while to change the coopers feeding route some. one person here was getting his birds hit every day. lost a bird a day. I noticed he is now letting themout a little later. But lost several birds first. I dont know but it might be smater to take the birds down the road for a twenty five mile toss say 2 3 times a week. And get them to trap fast on arrival. That way they can get there exercise. and less hawk bait perhaps. Holding themin through the hawk season. Puts them in poor shape so close to old bird race season. the main thing on coopers is they are very bold hunters. They take a bird just a few feet from a person. They hit squirels and other birds. But even though we hate to see that. Its natures way. And with less wild food sources they come to the towns to hunt. THAT right there says. a balance is being depleted. I used to see hundreds Of wild rabbits But now days see little. Farming over grazing sub additions all are taking away from the wild. then insecticides. chemicals are taking a toll to. More people less homes for natures creatures. And some animals are finding it safer to live in cities and towns.And that changes things too. Seems man has upset the balance. And nature still has to go on. That ends up that man and animal. Birds also. must exsist in a tighter area. Because we have out grown the land in certion areas. That land was home to all creatures. Now they share we take. If a person flys the birds remember nature is there and the cooper is not a pest but a survivor. We have to either try to out smart it. or learn to live with it. i hate that it takes a bird But Its not doing that to just be doing it. It has to survive or go extinct. Man took its home its food sources. Now it has to hunt where man lives. I may not like that but I will respect that. Life in the wild is every day survival.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*You are soooo right*

re lee! In the 30 years I have lived here, the growth changes have been incredible! I still think that, at the rate the growth is accelerating, there will be nothing but buildings/homes between Phoenix and Tucson (Megatropolis). Would not surprise me that this would occur within MY lifetime!

Unfortunately, it's the wildlife who will suffer! 

BTW Pidgey, how does Mr. Cooper being around affect your flying outings with Unie???


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, I left my... now 8... fliers out for the first time since the Hawk Attack that took Squeak... well, I should really say 7 fliers since Shelly just runs back into the loft after I open the landing board, anyone want a smallish hen that is desperate to breed?  

Anyway, all 8 that got up into the air came home just fine after a breif exercise period.

I stood guard outside the loft too on "hawk watch" until all were back home.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad they were able to stretch their wings safely. Shelly sounds like my KD. Once a hen becomes broody, they can become very focused!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We had a Cooper dive down on the aviary when my husband was cleaning inside the coop a couple of days ago. The hawk didn't see my husband, but did see all of my pigeons, as that is where they go when he cleans. Quite a sight, from a distance 43 pigeons of all colors outside. (but well protected)

He ran out to see my poor pigeons panic to get inside, the hawk dived down, hit the aviary bounced on the lawn, and attacked again, and bounced off the aviary.

When he finally noticed my husband he took off.

He had to be awfully hungry to try two attempts, but he knows there won't be any free meals here.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a scare Treesa. Poor birds, their little hearts must have stopped at the sight of the hawk trying to attack them.

Reti


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I walked out to the loft last week and went to the back where my aviary is to check out the woods before I opened up the place. As I approached the back I looked at the aviary and there perched on top of it was Mr. Cooper! We were with a few feet of each other--well, I had my trusty megaphone and he got an earful--scared the &*@^#$ out of him! Beauitful bird, I have to admit--but still hate him. Anyway, one of my younger birds, Squash, was "frozen" at the bottom of the aviary--she wouldn't move even when I tapped her toes from underneath. I went inside the loft and the rest of the flock were bunched in groups in the nesting boxes all huddled together. I went and reached into the aviary and comforted Squash, and she "woke" up. For now all is well. I wonder how long that raptor was taunting them--he can't get inside, but they could have seen him standing only a few feet from them.
They have been out a few times since. We keep a careful vigil. This Cooper is very afraid of people, for now--at least I have that going for me. I keep a careful watch on the birds in the yard. I make sure they are singing and flying about before the pigeons get to go out. My woodpeckers will also "freeze," for sometimes 10-15 minutes--I look around when this happens and usually spot Mr. Cooper. I hope he migrates soon--not enough room in my yard!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Sorry to hear*

about Squeak. If it's not hawks it's bad little boys with baseball bats trying to hit them. Saturday I was at the baseball field feeding the birds as I went to leave I noticed a family with their 4 yr old son who was running up to the pigeons trying to eat and swinging his bat trying to hit them. I yelled tell your son to stop that and his mom said what did you say? I said tell your son to stop the birds are trying to eat, she replied mind your own business, she then went and told dad and dad came across the field towards me with a mean look on his face and his fist clenched as if he was going to deck me , I then proceeded to jump in my jeep and wave. 

Poor pigeons it's always something after them.

Andi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Andi, that is so sad.
In kids it is most of the times the parent's fault they do such things. They don't care to teach them to respect all life. Sad.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> BTW Pidgey, how does Mr. Cooper being around affect your flying outings with Unie???


Didn't see this until now, sorry, but I think we've answered this question in "Unie Flying". She said (and I quote), "Hawk? What hawk? Put ME in that trap and I"ll get the b*****d!"

She's a chip off the old block, you know.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

andinla said:


> about Squeak. If it's not hawks it's bad little boys with baseball bats trying to hit them. Saturday I was at the baseball field feeding the birds as I went to leave I noticed a family with their 4 yr old son who was running up to the pigeons trying to eat and swinging his bat trying to hit them. I yelled tell your son to stop that and his mom said what did you say? I said tell your son to stop the birds are trying to eat, she replied mind your own business, she then went and told dad and dad came across the field towards me with a mean look on his face and his fist clenched as if he was going to deck me , I then proceeded to jump in my jeep and wave.
> 
> Poor pigeons it's always something after them.
> 
> Andi


Hi Andi, 

That is absolutely disgusting, but you did the right thing here. It takes courage to say something when we witness animal abuse because we never really know how someone will respond. Luckily you are a woman and I doubt that the man would have hit you but you never know! 

Reti is so right...children are so often a product of what their parents directly or indirectly teach them. These days, kids simply aren't disciplined it seems anymore and they run amuck. I see this all the time at my work with sports groups. The parents of these kids will let them run around the hotel, destroying things, getting into trouble, disturbing others while they sit in the room drinking and doing NOTHING!. 

Teaching kids starts in the home and if they learn that there are no consequences for their actions early on, then they will continue this terrible behaviour into adulthood.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> %[email protected]&!! Hawk!! ... another pigeon first, but not a good one.
> 
> Well... I knew something was up when I let 8 of my fliers out this morning and they weren't back in their usual 10 to 15 minutes... I guess there was a Cooper's in the neighborhood that I didn't see or they actually ranged a bit this morning and drug him back with them. Unfortunately, this time the Cooper's got one of my birds. I was in the kitchen and saw something drop down on the other side of the fence into the neighbor's yard and by the time I got out there he had already killed and ripped the breast out of my bird Squeak... AU 2005 ARPU 16203. I chased the Cooper's off... even followed him around the block scaring him out of more then one tree. He must have moved off a ways because then 5 of my remaining birds who were out trapped back in pretty quick, but that left two still out, Perch & Spot. I saw them from time to time over the next couple of hours, but I also saw the Cooper's still in the neighborhood... at one point, the Cooper's even came down and landed on my back fence, not 4 feet from the loft / traps! I'll tell you, if I lived out in the country side, Mr. Cooper's would have been introduced to Mr. Remington at that point... anyway... I'm glad I saw him do that, hate to think he may have trapped in! Anyway, chased him off a couple of more times and finally Perch trapped in and then Spot finally came back an hour or so after that... by this time I was standing watch in the back yard and when Spot came down and landed on the landing board I walked over slowly and closed up the landing board so he had no choice but to trap in.
> 
> ...


*Poor Squeak. I hope you be very careful with your pigeons know.*


----------

